# Won't pee outside???



## jrharvey (Jul 13, 2009)

First post  Anyways, I have this really sweet mixed 9 month old puppy that I just got from the humane society and she has an odd issue I really dont know how to tackle. Ive had her for almost a week now and she absolutely REFUSES to pee outside. I knew before getting her that she was going to have accidents and not be potty trained but this is weird. Ive never seen anything like it before. I figured the right way to potty train her is to reward her when she pees outside (with treats) and to let her know that peeing inside is bad. Well its hard to reward her for doing good when she absolutely wont go outside. Its almost like she is afraid to  I once took her for a walk lasting probably an hour and then sat outside with my girlfriend (let the dog drink TONS of water) for another 2 hours waiting for her to do anything at all. Absolutely nothing. Finally when we give up and take her in, I took the leash off and she came inside and peed all over the rug. Im at a loss here guys, please help


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

1. Keep a close eye on her inside. Either crate her or put her on a leash. Un-potty-trained dogs shouldn't have free run of the house.

2. Put her on a LONG leash (rope) when you take her outside. Let her get a little farther away from you. 

3. DON'T punish her for accidents inside. That will just make her afraid of peeing in front of you. When you see her sniffing around (which you will, because she's on a leash), just get her outside quickly and grab the rope and treats on your way out.


----------



## jrharvey (Jul 13, 2009)

FourIsCompany said:


> 1. Keep a close eye on her inside. Either crate her or put her on a leash. Un-potty-trained dogs shouldn't have free run of the house.
> 
> 2. Put her on a LONG leash (rope) when you take her outside. Let her get a little farther away from you.
> 
> 3. DON'T punish her for accidents inside. That will just make her afraid of peeing in front of you. When you see her sniffing around (which you will, because she's on a leash), just get her outside quickly and grab the rope and treats on your way out.


Thanks for the response. I don't really punish her for peeing inside because I know its not her fault but I do say "NO" and show her the pee. Your right though. Im thinking she is afraid to pee at all for some reason (but its weird that she will be outside for hours and immediately come inside and pee). She was like that when i got her. Its hard to know because she lived several months at the HS and Im not sure what it was like before. I would love to be able to reward her for going outside if she would actually go. This may sound silly but do you think I should tie her up on a really long leash outside and hide and wait? Maybe she will go when she cannot see me and I can run out and reward her with a treat.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

jrharvey said:


> I do say "NO" and show her the pee.


If you catch her peeing, then you can say something (no, oops! wait) but only in a non-scary voice. She's already afraid of peeing in front of you (or people). *Unless you catch her in the act*, she's not going to associate what you're doing with the fact that she peed. Their minds just don't work that way. 



> This may sound silly but do you think I should tie her up on a really long leash outside and hide and wait?


It's not silly. I'm not sure you need to tie her up, though. If you hold the other end of the rope so she can't get away, then give her privacy, she can go behind a bush or around the corner and you can reward her immediately. Try to make it so she can get out of your sight. That's something that dogs do understand.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

Does she poop outside? I have the same problem, so I was going to do a search first instead of posting and saw your post. My puppy knows she gets a treat and is excited to poop outside, she pees outside maybe 5-10% of the time, but poops nearly 100% of the time outside. 

I'll keep reading people's feedback, but reading other posts I think you may have a similar problem in that where it came from wasn't the cleanest possibly?

Here's an article I'm reading right now you might want to read

http://www.dogchatforum.com/dog-marking-inside.htm


----------



## jrharvey (Jul 13, 2009)

FourIsCompany said:


> If you catch her peeing, then you can say something (no, oops! wait) but only in a non-scary voice. She's already afraid of peeing in front of you (or people). *Unless you catch her in the act*, she's not going to associate what you're doing with the fact that she peed. Their minds just don't work that way.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not silly. I'm not sure you need to tie her up, though. If you hold the other end of the rope so she can't get away, then give her privacy, she can go behind a bush or around the corner and you can reward her immediately. Try to make it so she can get out of your sight. That's something that dogs do understand.


I dont know how this happened but your advise WORKED (the hiding part). I live in an apartment complex that has a huge fenced in area for dogs, volly ball, kickball and whatever so I just let her off her leash and she has been peeing almost on point and has not had an accident inside all day yesterday. She peed probably 5 times without a hitch. Each time I graciously praised her with a treat as soon as she did it and this morning she went out and IMEDIATELY pooped and peed without me having to step one foot off the stoop. Now that rings another question of whether or not she wasnt peeing because she was on a leash.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

You sound surprised! LOL Good for her! I'm glad it worked! 

Some dogs don't like peeing while so close to someone. It could be that she was afraid of punishment. Or maybe she's never had to pee on a leash before and just couldn't get past the feeling of being too close. I've seen this work with a lot of dogs. 

Congratulations!


----------



## jrharvey (Jul 13, 2009)

jboboxer said:


> Does she poop outside? I have the same problem, so I was going to do a search first instead of posting and saw your post. My puppy knows she gets a treat and is excited to poop outside, she pees outside maybe 5-10% of the time, but poops nearly 100% of the time outside.
> 
> I'll keep reading people's feedback, but reading other posts I think you may have a similar problem in that where it came from wasn't the cleanest possibly?
> 
> ...


I dont think my dog was marking. She was outright holding it as long as she possibly could and would pee inside when she just couldn't hold it any more. Your right, she would poop outside just fine. She was just not peeing out there AT ALL. Still not sure why but taking her out and letting her run free in a fenced in area just worked. Maybe she was just shy, IDK but it worked and I can finally rest knowing that she does go pee outside now.


----------



## marybee (Mar 17, 2011)

i read this about a week ago (since i was having the same problem) i just adopted a 1 1/2 year old dachshund and they people who gave her up said she went on pee pee pads in the house. Now, we live on the second story apartment so its not easy to get to the outside yard. We werent being lazy, we were taking her out 3 times a day to do her business and we put pee-pee pads down and we scolded her when she went on the carpet. She REFUSED to go when were outside, we would spend an hour walking just for her to come into the house and pee. we wanted to give her praise for peeing either outside or on the pads but she wasnt giving us an opportunity. here is was is working for us - we stopped scolding because we didnt want to make her think she wasnt allowed to go to the bathroom. we would just say "wait wait wait" and pick her up (blessing of a small dog) and put her on the pad and praised her up and down. sometimes we gave her a treat. so eventually she figured out she WAS allowed to go. so she stated going closer and closer to the pad (we kept it in the place where she has gone most on the carpet for the scent) and we didnt say much if she went near it and we didnt see her do it (we just decided to not worry about it and clean it up) and now shes going on the pad! Yayayay! we praise her and give her a treat. i hope this helps other people.


----------

